# Joinery Help



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Working on a temporary desk for my little lady while she decides what she once long term. Only meant to support her keyboard and monitor so I think that it will be fine in that area. I needed a little advice on how to join it so that it doesn't rac. Hope the pics will tell the story better..thanks

Johnny


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

table leg spreaders

Pretty much an I shape between legs

http://www.ebirdseed.com/blog/2011/05/ubl_dead_and_farm_table.html


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

you could put a shelf down lower, half depth to allow for some leg room.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

another alternative would be triangular braces in the rear where they won't show.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

abetrman said:


> I needed a little advice on how to join it so that it doesn't rac.


If you add gussets (wood triangles) at each leg under the top. Put two (one in each direction), this will keep the top in relation to the legs. They don't have to be that large...3" on the 90 degree. 












 







.


----------



## Osage Ed (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of energy went into your desk! Next time apply some of that energy researching proper dimensions, and proven construction techniques! U need right and left stretchers....(front to back).....and a brace, (left to right) down the center. You can use "L" brackets and screws to attach all or one of those Kreig (screw it) construction things.....kind of like G E D woodworking....they do work. Apply a water based finish and ...wola! Good luck Osage Ed


----------

